# Black Tar On Legs



## TheVesper (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello, I read recently about someone with a similar problem. I found the mantid in the wild (Stagomantis Californica), and saw her leg was bent funny. I did a good amount of research, and just figured it was a bad molt thing... the next day she gnawed it off as she couldn't move it. 3 days later it spead to her other leg on the same side &amp; she gnawed that one off as well until half of her was stubs. She seemed to get around quite well reguardless. But I noticed what looked like a huge splotch on one of her claws on her other side... I could almost say it looked like a gross Tick of some kind.

Last night her conditioned worsened as I noticed the front half of her claw was dripping a clear, but in the light, light green fluid that was sticky from the infected area. Today she is a bit weak, but still seeming to move around all right. She has been a trooper. Is that Mantid Blood?

I have pictures &amp; even video I will be having my Boyfriend post (he has the footage) here. My questions are these:

Is there any way to treat them? I know they make a medicine for Tarantulas or I wouldn't ask.

What is it?

Is it contagious to other Mantids? Or do you think it's an immune system thing?

Is there anyone who can Identify the cause &amp; roots of such an infection so If you cannot treat it, It can be avoided in the future?

She has a rather large cage, and I have 4 other Mantids all the same Species. I'm worried.


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2006)

Like I said in the other post mantid ailments are not well understood. I suggest looking into carsheets for mantids. It may be something about how you're keeping them. After keeping thousands of mantids over the years I have. never seen one gnaw it's own limbs off. I know it can happen but i've never seen it. Also, please make your introduction in the introductions forum.


----------



## TheVesper (Oct 11, 2006)

> Like I said in the other post mantid ailments are not well understood. I suggest looking into carsheets for mantids. It may be something about how you're keeping them. After keeping thousands of mantids over the years I have. never seen one gnaw it's own limbs off. I know it can happen but i've never seen it. Also, please make your introduction in the introductions forum.


Hello again! She ended up laying an ootheca, so while she has some odd stuff on her and problems, at least she got to pass on her genes, I hope. She was kept well ventilated in a good sized cage &amp; misted once a day, but honestly as I was putting her in the cage I already noticed it. She gnawed the infections off mostly. For educational reasons my boyfriend &amp; I filmed her so you guys could get a bit of a look at what I was talking about, and funny enough it turned out to be quite the popular utube vid lol:


----------

